

Ask HN: Is there a open-source solution to create deeplinks? - flyankur

I have tried branch.io - cannot depend on 3rd party solutions as they are not reliable. I am using deeplinks for a mobile only product &amp; hence it is very important deeplinks works &amp; the uptime is in my control.
======
loumf
[http://applinks.org](http://applinks.org) from Facebook is an open-standard.
The source is open and I believe you can run your own server to translate
links.

